# UNBELIEVEABLE!! - >NL SS reproduces ALSO from the soil!!



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 18, 2009)

(Just know that this is intended to be a joke. Anyone new to growing please do not take *any* this seriously. This is not meant to be rude, it is supposed to make you smile and chuckle. With that being said, enjoy and feel free to post whatever you would like!)

So after reading another thread about a new plant growing because of a male and female in the same pot I decided to do a little investigating. When I originally started my grow 4 plants had to share two 5 gallon bags(2 in each 5 gallon bag). Well I just went and checked and low and behold my luck! I did have a male and female in the same grow bag!!!! 

Well I went ahead and smoked all of the male leaves, I know some of you may disapprove of this but you must realize that .NL SS(Super Skunk) contains an abnormally high content of THC. Upon further investigation I found that some new growth had come up inbetween the two plants!!! Here are some pics for your enjoyment!


----------



## DirtySouth (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats What I'm Talkin Bout.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol you better hurry and get your award for this before mgfcom does hahahahahaha.. very amusing Mike lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

I love you cadlakmike!!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 18, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> lol you better hurry and get your award for this before mgfcom does hahahahahaha.. very amusing Mike lol



I've already forwarded my findings to the Nobel foundation, cross your fingers for me!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice plants!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm experimenting with DP WW planted next to my little apple tree.  I was looking at the one little apple so far with my 30x radio shack microscope and the peel on the apple is COVERED WITH TRICHS.  YEAH!!

Do you think it will work with NL SS, too??

I'll get some pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

After reading your posts *cadlakmike1* I think that you must be the most knowledgeable person next to *mgfcom*. With that being said here is my question. I have a DP RD-2D that has been in flower for 34 weeks, do you think it is ready? and if I were to bend the top branch over and stick it in a big pile of cow manure would it grow? or would it have to reflower for 34 weeks in order to become the explosive leaf smoking plant that it could be? Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> After reading your posts *cadlakmike1* I think that you must be the most knowledgeable person next to *mgfcom*. With that being said here is my question. I have a DP RD-2D that has been in flower for 34 weeks, do you think it is ready? and if I were to bend the top branch over and stick it in a big pile of cow manure would it grow? or would it have to reflower for 34 weeks in order to become the explosive leaf smoking plant that it could be? Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions



Well your first mistake was to put it into flower. You should have let it veg forever. If left in veg your DP RD-2D could have produced enough leaves to smoke on for months, maybe years. Keep in mind, DP RD-2D has an abnormally high THC content. I would suggest putting the plant under a strobe light, this would be the most beneficial to the damage you have done by trying to flower and will certainly rectify that nasty 12/12 lighting scheme you tried.  If you would like to continue this strain, I would also recommend planting it with a plant of the opposite sex in one pot. Even in veg mode after several months you will be blessed with new plants, produced by the mating of roots.


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 18, 2009)

mike,

I hate to tell you, but I have similar research going on,,,,,I am a beginner with a 25 watt Cfl,,,,and ONE fan leaf each on Two plants,,,,God stepped in and decided to throw a regenerate child between the two (almost like a painting right?) and now I am only feeding feeding it Millwaukees best,,,,I find that the leaves I am plucking right now from the family have a nutty, crisp, clean,,,,hoppish flavor............


----------



## growright35 (Mar 18, 2009)

You my friend are a genius...I can not believe no one has ever come across this before.And to burn the leaves, you mean I didn't have to wait til 9wks of flower of of these.....................oh wait their females..........SOOO FUNNY


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 18, 2009)

> Well your first mistake was to put it into flower. You should have let it veg forever. If left in veg your DP RD-2D could have produced enough leaves to smoke on for months, maybe years. Keep in mind, DP RD-2D has an abnormally high THC content. I would suggest putting the plant under a strobe light, this would be the most beneficial to the damage you have done by trying to flower and will certainly rectify that nasty 12/12 lighting scheme you tried. If you would like to continue this strain, I would also recommend planting it with a plant of the opposite sex in one pot. Even in veg mode after several months you will be blessed with new plants, produced by the mating of roots.




:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: \\

lol i love it.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Well your first mistake was to put it into flower. You should have let it veg forever. If left in veg your DP RD-2D could have produced enough leaves to smoke on for months, maybe years. Keep in mind, DP RD-2D has an abnormally high THC content. I would suggest putting the plant under a strobe light, this would be the most beneficial to the damage you have done by trying to flower and will certainly rectify that nasty 12/12 lighting scheme you tried.  If you would like to continue this strain, I would also recommend planting it with a plant of the opposite sex in one pot. Even in veg mode after several months you will be blessed with new plants, produced by the mating of roots.




Thanks I did not know this. All these years I have been smoking the wrong part....Do you think that if I were to peel the roots like one does a carrot, could I get high from that also?. Also what if I put a black sheet of plastic surrounding my plants(like they do to produce white asparagus) would this make my plants white? Thanks for all your exquisite help


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is ridiculous. Everyone knows this is only possible with DP White Widow.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> This thread is ridiculous. Everyone knows this is only possible with DP White Widow.



Well BuddyLuv you are huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-misogynistic(I actually spelled checked that word for more emphasis) jerk. My NL SS has shown that the proof is in the pudding.



			
				dollarspot73 said:
			
		

> mike,
> 
> I hate to tell you, but I have similar research going on,,,,,I am a beginner with a 25 watt Cfl,,,,and ONE fan leaf each on Two plants,,,,God stepped in and decided to throw a regenerate child between the two (almost like a painting right?) and now I am only feeding feeding it Millwaukees best,,,,I find that the leaves I am plucking right now from the family have a nutty, crisp, clean,,,,hoppish flavor............



What are you waiting for, go ahead and smoke those leaves!



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks I did not know this. All these years I have been smoking the wrong part....Do you think that if I were to peel the roots like one does a carrot, could I get high from that also?. Also what if I put a black sheet of plastic surrounding my plants(like they do to produce white asparagus) would this make my plants white? Thanks for all your exquisite help



I'm not sure but this is the open minded approach that will help to further our plant. If nothing else you may be blessed with a hermie. I'm starting to think this fear of hermies might be overrated and they might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> This thread is ridiculous. Everyone knows this is only possible with DP White Widow.



Thanks I did not know this...So this leaf smoking stuff,root smoking won't work on my DP RD-2D?

Why have I been peeling roots of my DP RD-2D all night?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

shh right, maybe if you had C3-PO, but R2-D2 leaves are total couch lock. The real trick here is to grind up the stems and twigs so the smoke is harsh. Everyone knows the harsher the smoke, the more potent it is.


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL!!! great!!!,,,,drunk from the fan leaves!


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2009)

> RD-2D


..is that the little droid from star wars??.. :rofl:


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 19, 2009)

:banana: :banana: 
:rofl:

You guys are too much...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> All these years I have been smoking the wrong part....Do you think that if I were to peel the roots like one does a carrot, could I get high from that also?


 
This only works with Hermie plants, Hermie roots are in fact long strands of milky Trichomes, I know this is true and absolute fact because my next door neighbours hairdressers brother who owns a dog was walking in the park and met a woman with a hat on, she told him it is a well kept secret and not to tell anyone, but the secret is out now.


eace:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This only works with Hermie plants, Hermie roots are in fact long strands of milky Trichomes, I know this is true and absolute fact because my next door neighbours hairdressers brother who owns a dog was walking in the park and met a woman with a hat on, she told him it is a well kept secret and not to tell anyone, but the secret is out now.
> 
> 
> eace:



+1. It's a *fact.* I know it to be true, and now refuse to listen to any such nonsense that states otherwise.  Even though there are people on here that have probably been growing since before I was born, I'm just going to ignore there words and replace them with my own. I choose to reject your reality and instead substitute my own.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

I am suggesting a taste-off. Put up or shut up!:hitchair: :giggle:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to falsely accuse anyone in specific so who ever gave me the negative rep with this comment "the flaming and bashing continue...", get over yourself. Read the first post, this is a joke and intended to make people smile. If you can't laugh at yourself then what can you laugh at? 

I know this has amused me for a few days, and I would like to think it has allowed at least one other person to grin or chuckle. If it has, then I chalk this up as a win. I'm sure this thread will be short lived and forgot about soon, so try to smile, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 19, 2009)

There goes the bashing crew...patting each other on the back with "thanks".



...GrowDude, BombBudPuffa, PainterDude + one other that I forget your name who have come to my defense against this bash-mob:   I will send you pictures of the seedling on the first day.  You can see for yourselves and we will let those who wish to "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" they can live in their blissful ignorance.
I have pictures to prove my observation.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you afraid to post them here for all to see? It's never a good idea to send out email addresses to strangers, especially on this forum. You never know who is leo and who isn't.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 19, 2009)

getting high from roots are you for real? burn that crap outback in the burn barrel or throw it in the compost pile for gods sake.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> getting high from roots are you for real? burn that crap outback in the burn barrel or throw it in the compost pile for gods sake.



Hey donkey942, read this thread from the beginning on page one, this is intended to be a joke. No info in this thread should be taken seriously, that includes; smoking roots, putting plants under strobe lights, seeds growing magically from roots, *and do not smoke fan leaves.*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> There goes the bashing crew...patting each other on the back with "thanks".
> 
> 
> ...GrowDude, BombBudPuffa, PainterDude + one other that I forget your name who have come to my defense against this bash-mob:  If you send me your e-mails via PM, I will send you pictures of the seedling on the first day.  You can see for yourselves and we will let those who wish to "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" they can live in their blissful ignorance.
> I have pictures to prove my observation.



For someone who complained so much about your thread being "hijacked" you didn't hesitate to come into my thread and post something completely irrelevant. You could have just as easily sent each of those members a PM with that info but instead you chose to publicly post a rude and unnecessary post in my thread. You should try to smile, it's good for you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2009)

*There Will Be No Bashing Of The Mods !!!!!!!*


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

personally i trash all my females when i see em.
theyre no good to anybody.
i spent 200$ on a pack of malenized seeds
cant wait to grow them out...

mgfcom want to come over n help me blaze my big sack of male leaves n stems? we can sprinkle some pollen on top of the bowl for an intense high...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

I am making hash out of my hermie roots. First you peel them,, then grind them in the garlic machine. Pack them tight in a condom, then squeeze them tight between your knees. About the time you turn red and think you are going to pass out, it's done. Enjoy.:headbang2: :yay:


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> personally i trash all my females when i see em.
> theyre no good to anybody.
> i spent 200$ on a pack of malenized seeds
> cant wait to grow them out...
> ...



Donofchronic. I Personally want to say that i hate you.

Ive been laughing at your post so hard that im literally crying, and my face hurts.

HALARIOUS! Thanks for brightening up my day man, needed that!


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

im sorry, but malenized seeds, that one of the funniest things ive seen on this site, your sense of humor is awesome, 

man, im still crying. lol.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## kalikisu (Mar 19, 2009)

I dropped a newport in my garden and If a pack did not grow out of the dirt... Amazing!!!! I'm thinking about burying an egg and growing a chicken. Any ideas what nutes to use?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> Any ideas what nutes to use?


 
how about 'CHICKN BLOOM'
 :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2009)

..no need to "buy an egg".. kali'.. just bury your chickens feet .. eggs will pop from her toenails I reckon.. :confused2:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> personally i trash all my females when i see em.
> theyre no good to anybody.
> i spent 200$ on a pack of malenized seeds
> cant wait to grow them out...
> ...


dude !!! too much man!...i cant even inhale because i keep laughing!!lol...malenized....lolololol!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..no need to "buy an egg".. kali'.. just bury your chickens feet .. eggs will pop from her toenails I reckon.. :confused2:


dammit !!! another one !!!lolololololol !!!!


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> how about 'CHICKN BLOOM'
> :hubba:



just be sure to check your ph after you add nutes

dont want any spotted chickens now do we.


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been trimming the roosters (male) feathers and enjoying them with bacon every morning. 
  I believe this can be continued right up too september, without harming the chickens overall health or productivity.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 20, 2009)

That must be a DP rooster.


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> That must be a DP rooster.


.."DP"..?? *D*efinately *P*lucked ?..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 20, 2009)

Is that a soil or hydro rooster?  I'm hearing reports that only DP Rooster reproduces ALSO from soil!!


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 20, 2009)

ok now edited/deleted to apolgise for my behaviour here i am saying 'give a dog a chance' and then flaming myself!!

finito 

uk420maan


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah that! There's good learners, there's slow learners and there are those that refuse to learn. I think we know which door our friend is behind. pssst, for the stoners in the crowd, it's door number 3


----------



## growright35 (Mar 20, 2009)

AAAAAAAMEN!!!!!!!    Wow its been years since I had permagrin..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, I stated my opinion on this on the first page. 
but theres is no excuse for this guys. I meant what i said in other thread. I will ban anyone caught flaming from this post on. 
i think that this is just gone on long enough and time to drop it.
i understand why its where its at. but still....no reason for using foul language, calling names, or just being downright nasty.
you can lead a horse to water...but beating it half to death still won't make it drink it.
So why don't everyone just go look at bud pics and just let this one go.
Think after page 2 the aurgument was over. just turned into bad vibes and ugliness. Not what this forum is about. but sorta odd that everyone been saying how chill it is here but some of these replies actually made me think different for a sec. 
We can challenge a post civily, well thought out with good data and everyone learns. I did not learn anything from here past 2 days  just following around bashing flaming posts....not cool.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> OK, I stated my opinion on this on the first page.
> but theres is no excuse for this guys. I meant what i said in other thread. I will ban anyone caught flaming from this post on.
> i think that this is just gone on long enough and time to drop it.
> i understand why its where its at. but still....no reason for using foul language, calling names, or just being downright nasty.
> ...



...and I will ban mgfcom for the next tidbit of false information and lies that she posts...
Our forum and membership doesn't just flame new members with new ideas or lack of knowledge without undue provocation. Our members are better than that, and our forum deserves better.  


> *14*. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content, and/or links to content,                 deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 21, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Well your first mistake was to put it into flower. You should have let it veg forever. If left in veg your DP RD-2D could have produced enough leaves to smoke on for months, maybe years. Keep in mind, DP RD-2D has an abnormally high THC content. I would suggest putting the plant under a strobe light, this would be the most beneficial to the damage you have done by trying to flower and will certainly rectify that nasty 12/12 lighting scheme you tried.  If you would like to continue this strain, I would also recommend planting it with a plant of the opposite sex in one pot. Even in veg mode after several months you will be blessed with new plants, produced by the mating of roots.


some of the funniest stuff ive read online in a really long time.hahaha under a strobe light....BRILLIANT.EDIT:wow ive missed something.i honestly thought this was a joke until reading into it a bit more.but this thread is as far as i will read into it...all drama can stay where its at.and theres no need to knock ignorance(if this is the case)but try to help correct.one of the worst things is ignorance being spread.try and do your part in correcting it.with that said youll get much further being on there side then being against them.EDIT 2:i somehow found my way into mfgs thread and yeah page 3 is where i stop.the best thing to do is try to help or leave it be.


----------

